
Should I apply to YC? - nikunjk
http://ryanhoover.me/post/98100172588/should-i-apply-to-yc
======
lucberlin
Yes! I agree that many times one can learn a lot about the process even when
the results are not favorable. If getting a rejection makes you quit then
maybe you weren't meant for this. At the very least the application process
teaches you how to evaluate your product and effectively communicate its value
proposition.

------
yowza
Yes. What's there to lose?

